# California Jim - 1500 Posts



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

CJ

Congrats on getting your 5th square thingy....your key is in the mail









Keep the posts coming, I enjoy your comments and helpful insight



































































Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations

John


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

CJ,

I always read your posts. Keep up the good work.

Randy


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations!! At my rate it will take me years. But that is OK.

Rita


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats CJ 
You got 5 thingy
















Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great job Jim!! Please keep posting all your information and humor. Guys like you make this a great place to visit.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for all your posts, Jim!









Have a double double and a shake to celebrate!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Whoo Hoo, Jim!*

You go girl!!! er, I mean, You 'Da Man!









Keep on posting, I always enjoy your wit and wisdom!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jim,

Congrats! I always enjoy your posts.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words all. You guys make this the kind of place that would even compel me to make that many posts at all.









OK, back to my cowbell now









"Mississippi Queeeeeen!, da da da da da...."

(gotta be kinda old to remember that one)


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go Jimmy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Keep it going Jim, I've only been here a month and you have helped me plenty.
BTW - I know that one - Mountain, have the Vinyl.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

jim

*congrats*









you have been a big help to me since we have the same outback

*keep posting*

darrel


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the good and sometimes amusing information.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Thanks for the kind words all. You guys make this the kind of place that would even compel me to make that many posts at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta have more posts!

That dude and his cowbell crack me up. I bought the best of Will Ferrell Sat. Night Live and that one is on there. Classic


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Thanks for the kind words all. You guys make this the kind of place that would even compel me to make that many posts at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mississippi Queen, ya know what I mean.

I resemble that 'old' crack









John


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Thanks for all your posts, Jim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Shake?


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations Way to Go!














Thanks for all the advice you have sent my way! I have greatly appreciated it. My husband asks me every time I show him something on the forum "What is California Jim doing in that picture?"

Linda


----------

